# Segurança jurídica



## Vanda

Boa tarde,
Gente, encontrei "legal certainty" e "judicial security'' para segurança jurídica, para este contexto:
''.... Fazenda Pública tentar em juízo anular decisão administrativa fiscal ... em prejuízo ao administrado de boa-fé, inclusive por respeito à* segurança jurídica ao ato jurídico perfeito''.*
Carfer ?  Alguém?


----------



## machadinho

A Wikipédia traduz por legal certainty o francês sécurité juridique e o espanhol seguridad jurídica. Mas, claro, é o Carfer quem manda nesta área.

Legal certainty - Wikipedia


----------



## Vanda

Ixeee... Nem lembrei da wiki para estes termos. Obrigada pela ajuda... Anyway, vamos ver o que nos diz nosso "causístico''.


----------



## Carfer

Suponho que a transcrição tem um erro. Deve ser, com certeza, "por respeito à* segurança jurídica do ato jurídico perfeito''. *Se não for o caso diga.
Creio que '_segurança jurídica_', nesse trecho, é uma referência ao princípio da protecção da confiança. "_O princípio da proteção da confiança leva em conta a boa-fé do cidadão que acredita e espera que os atos praticados pelo poder público sejam lícitos e, nessa qualidade, serão mantidos e respeitados pela própria Administração e por terceiros_"(*). O princípio tem consagração constitucional no artº 5º da Constituição brasileira: “_a lei não prejudicará o direito adquirido, a coisa julgada e o ato jurídico perfeito_”.
Não sei qual seja o equivalente, terei de procurar. Aliás, temo, como é costume quando procuramos equivalências de figuras dos nossos direitos nos direitos da common law, não encontrar, se encontrar, senão equivalentes aproximados, que às vezes até podem ser fontes de confusão (a responsabilidade não é do tradutor, as coisas são como são). Ainda por cima é direito administrativo, em que as diferenças são igualmente enormes. Uff!
Só li de viés o texto da wikipédia que a machadinho sugeriu e, à primeira vista, pareceu-me que os conceitos aí expostos são diferentes. Uma coisa é garantir que as leis não são vagas, obscuras, objecto de modificações arbitrárias e constantes, etc., outra é dar ao administrado de boa-fé a garantia de que a administração respeita os actos e decisões que ela própria tomou e não os modifica posteriormente a seu bel-prazer, prejudicando-o nos seus direitos adquiridos e nas suas legítimas expectativas. Portanto, terei de ver melhor a hipótese '_legal certainty_'. '_Judicial security'_ seguramente que não é, reporta-se à segurança do funcionamento dos tribunais (protecção dos juízes, jurados, protecção dos actos judiciais, etc.)
Quanto tempo me dá?

P.S. Eu não mando  nada. Tomara eu que houvesse mais alguém que pudesse ajudar!.
(*) Artigo: O STJ e o princípio da segurança jurídica


----------



## gato radioso

Eu  acho que o conceito quer dizer, básicamente, garantia de previsibilidade dos poderes públicos.
Isto é, que qualquer pessoa possa confiar hoje, num grau razoável, em que os seus actos juridicos presentes estejam isentos de sofrer consequencias estranhas e anómalas no futuro que os desnaturalizem, devidas a volubilidade do legislador.


----------



## Vanda

Carfer, com respeito ao "do", você está certo. O pessoal que escreve teses não é muito confiável. Vou pegar mais um trecho, só tenho o resumo, para você ver a que se refere exatamente. Tem a ver com fiscalização e confiança do cidadão.
ahhh parece que o gato acertou na mosca.


----------



## machadinho

Uma vez ouvi de boca de advogado brasileiro que o país onde nos encontrávamos não tinha a tal da segurança jurídica. Ele basicamente quis dizer que a polícia poderia muito bem reter os nossos passaportes numa blitz qualquer, e que dificilmente teríamos como reavê-los por meios legais.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Eu  acho que o conceito quer dizer, básicamente, garantia de previsibilidade dos poderes públicos.
> Isto é, que qualquer pessoa possa confiar hoje, num grau razoável, em que os seus actos juridicos presentes estejam isentos de sofrer consequencias estranhas e anómalas no futuro que os desnaturalizem, devidas a volubilidade do legislador.



Não tenho dúvida  nenhuma de que a segurança jurídica mencionada na frase se pode subsumir a conceitos mais abrangentes como o da certeza do direito, o da estabilidade das relações jurídicas ou o da protecção da confiança. A questão é que, como se vê claramente da frase, a segurança jurídica aqui em causa é, especificamente, a segurança jurídica do acto administrativo (manifestação unilateral de vontade da Administração, com subordinação à lei, que tenha por fim a produção de efeitos jurídicos) perfeito (ou seja, acabado, completo). O que está em jogo, portanto, é a possibilidade ou impossibilidade de anular os actos ampliativos, quer dizer, aqueles que geram efeitos favoráveis aos beneficiários de boa-fé. A anulação, nesses casos, está sujeita a restrições, uma vez que ocorreu uma modificação/ampliação da esfera jurídica do beneficiário, pelo que o poder público, por motivo de garantia da estabilidade/segurança jurídica, não pode actuar de forma a prejudicá-lo. Dito de outro modo, a '_segurança jurídica_' de que falamos é a que propriamente resulta dessas restrições, não a segurança jurídica geral, sem prejuízo, naturalmente, de esta abranger aquela..
Ora bem, o que me parece que teremos de procurar é a expressão em língua inglesa que traduza esta faceta específica da "segurança jurídica do acto administrativo", se acaso houver. E o que me parece também, em primeira análise e pelo que leio, é que o conceito de _'legal certainty_' se aplica essencialmente à certeza da lei/do direito, ou seja, o campo de aplicação do princípio é o da produção legislativa em geral, não o da actividade da administração, em particular.
Devo dizer que, até agora, avancei pouco, em parte porque o pedido da Vanda chegou com a noite muito avançada, em parte porque encontrar documentação na web (único recurso de que, aqui e neste momento, disponho) que seja confiável, não me parece fácil.


machadinho said:


> Uma vez ouvi de boca de advogado brasileiro que o país onde nos encontrávamos não tinha a tal da segurança jurídica. Ele basicamente quis dizer que a polícia poderia muito bem reter os nossos passaportes numa blitz qualquer, e que dificilmente teríamos como reavê-los por meios legais.


Não há dúvida de que um acto arbitrário desses, se os meios de defesa não existirem ou forem difíceis de accionar, é uma violação clara do princípio da segurança jurídica.


----------



## Vanda

Esse juridiquês me deixa doida.   
A parte completa enviada:


> Dada a relação de partes e forças no processo administrativo fiscal (Fazenda Pública é parte e também é julgadora), questionável e insustentável fica a pretensão da Fazenda Pública tentar em juízo anular decisão administrativa fiscal que lhe for desfavorável em prejuízo ao administrado de boa-fé, inclusive por respeito à segurança jurídica ao ato jurídico perfeito. ----
> Processo Administrativo Fiscal. Constituição. Decisão favorável ao contribuinte. Definitividade. Segurança jurídica.


----------



## Carfer

Isso tem todo o ar de ser a súmula de uma sentença. Tem alguma referência (tribunal, nº de processo, nome da publicação, etc.), de forma a que possa tentar consultá-la? Se conseguir aceder ao texto da sentença, talvez ajude a esclarecer alguns pontos obscuros.
Quanto a progressos, isto vai mal. Não consegui ainda encontrar nada de relevante em textos em inglês. A wikipédia em inglês não tem sequer entrada para um conceito tão básico (para nós, bem entendido) como o de acto administrativo. Todas as pistas têm ido dar a becos sem saída. Já esperava, de alguma forma, visto que a estrutura da administração pública e os conceitos teórico-jurídicos a ela ligados são muito diferentes, mas está a sair-me bem pior do que julgava. Provavelmente vamos ter de ir por uma perífrase que seja minimamente explicativa e não gere confusão no leitor. Veremos.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade é o resumo de uma tese ''Curso de Pós-graduação _lato sensu_, Especialização em Direito e Processo Tributário,''.


----------



## Carfer

A minha perplexidade, talvez só justificável por desconhecimento do funcionamento da administração fiscal brasileira, e que me deixa a sensação de estar a perceber mal alguma coisa, resulta disto: a Fazenda Pública não é o mesmo organismo da Receita Federal? Não é a este organismo que cabe a administração fiscal? Quem é que administra os impostos (lançamento, liquidação, cobrança, etc.) no Brasil? Se a Fazenda Pública e a administração fiscal são a mesma entidade, então temos que a Fazenda Pública foi a tribunal pedir a anulação de um acto dela própria, em que, pelos vistos, decidiu contra o seu próprio interesse, ou seja, vem contra facto próprio e ainda por cima para prejudicar o administrado, que, aparentemente, foi anteriormente beneficiado por ela? Bem... não digo que não possa ocorrer, mas lá que é estranho, é!


----------



## machadinho

Carfer, não fico nem um pouco perplexa. Não há lógica nenhuma, em nada, absolutamente nada, no Brasil. Não é à toa que somos referência mundial em lógica paraconsistente. Talvez o ato contra o qual ela tenha se voltado seja algo feito num mandato executivo anterior? Seria o tipo de coisa de que eu esperaria a segurança jurídica me dar alguma proteção por aqui.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Carfer, não fico nem um pouco perplexa. Não há lógica nenhuma, em nada, absolutamente nada, no Brasil. Não é à toa que somos referência mundial em lógica paraconsistente. Talvez o ato contra o qual ela tenha se voltado seja algo feito num mandato executivo anterior? Seria o tipo de coisa de que eu esperaria a segurança jurídica me dar proteção.


Admito a possibilidade, mas isso não é politiquice pura? O Estado é sempre a mesma pessoa (no sentido jurídico, evidentemente). Se não se responsabiliza pelos seus próprios actos, praticados por quem ao tempo tinha o poder de os praticar, e se põe a mudar em função dos interesses e das inimizades dos que a seguir o detêm, então não há mesmo segurança jurídica. Não ponho de parte que até a própria alegação de que o acto anterior foi prejudicial pode ser invenção dos novos titulares, mas, se não é, também me intriga porque é que não o revogaram ou anularam eles próprios? Porquê recorrer ao tribunal? A administração pública pode, com algumas excepções, desfazer os seus próprios actos e, se não os desfez, não foi com certeza porque achasse que os não os podia desfazer por ofender direitos adquiridos do administrado. Se fosse o caso, nem sequer teria posto a acção. 
É claro que estas considerações não afectam a tradução e sempre recusei comentar publicamente processos de que desconheço completamente o teor, mas traduzir também é ter conhecimento daquilo que o texto trata, e estas contradições criam-me uma sensação de insegurança e de não saber ao certo do que estou a falar. O problema não são as palavras (o juridiquês), são as realidades que estão por detrás delas e, para os leigos, os conceitos.


----------



## Vanda

Ah! 'Há mais coisas entre a lei e a lei, Carfer, do que sonha a nossa vã filosofia' . (nossa = dos brasileiros)


----------



## Ari RT

Não tenho a resposta, vou logo avisando. Mas se é uma tese e não uma sentença, então posso reescrever em PT:
A Fazenda Pública não deve buscar anular em juízo qualquer decisão administrativa fiscal. Isso porque a Fazenda Pública seria parte (ativa, caso acione a justiça) e também a julgadora inicial do processo que estaria ela mesma estaria colocando em questão. Questionando um ato seu?
Já buscando inspiração nas palavras-chave, atrevo-me a supor que o autor da tese vá advogar na direção da definitividade do ato administrativo fiscal. Que não sei se se pode chamar de ato jurídico.
O ataque à definitividade do valor de uma cobrança de imposto, por exemplo, coloca em risco a segurança jurídica ao inserir um eixo de incerteza na relação entre o cidadão e a Fazenda (dirá ele, eu que sei?).
Olhando por esse lado, há tradução em juridiquês gringo?
Ou o autor da tese, que deve conhecer as diferenças entre o nosso direito e o anglo-saxão, aceitaria algo em torno de "to avoid the effects of uncertainty..."?

Dada a relação de partes e forças no processo administrativo fiscal (Fazenda Pública é parte e também é julgadora), questionável e insustentável fica a pretensão da Fazenda Pública tentar em juízo anular decisão administrativa fiscal que lhe for desfavorável em prejuízo ao administrado de boa-fé, inclusive por respeito à segurança jurídica ao ato jurídico perfeito. ----
Processo Administrativo Fiscal. Constituição. Decisão favorável ao contribuinte. Definitividade. Segurança jurídica.


----------



## Vanda

Boa virada, Ari... eu estava caminhando por esse caminho... Para ficar claro no inglês, acho que o caminho é por aí..
Obrigada a todos pela tempestade de ideias. Vocês são a nata!


----------



## Carfer

A tradução pertence, em última instância, ao tradutor. Por mim, tendo que contornar a inexistência de figura equivalente, como é possível que me veja forçado a concluir, preferiria manter o vocabulário dentro da terminologia jurídica, já que é de um texto de direito que se trata. Talvez _'comply with/ conform to/ observe/ the principle of the safeguard of acquired rights' ('acquired rights' _é o termo apropriado aqui_, _já que_ 'vested rights' _se aplica igualmente a direitos adquiridos, mas relativos a imóveis).



Ari RT said:


> A Fazenda Pública não deve buscar anular em juízo qualquer decisão administrativa fiscal. *Eu manteria a formulação do autor, à qual nada tenho a apontar. O caso concreto, esse sim,  é que tem contornos esquisitos.*
> Isso porque a Fazenda Pública seria parte (ativa, caso acione a justiça) *Suponho que o autor se refere, ou melhor, tenho a certeza, à dualidade da posição da administração fiscal que, no processo fiscal, não no judicial, aparece na dupla veste de parte e juiz. *
> Já buscando inspiração nas palavras-chave, atrevo-me a supor que o autor da tese vá advogar na direção da definitividade do ato administrativo fiscal. *Não está em causa. É óbvio que o acto é definitivo, senão nunca poderia ser constitutivo de direitos do administrado.*
> Que não sei se se pode chamar de ato jurídico. *Não apenas pode, é uma modalidade de acto jurídico (acto de vontade que produz efeitos jurídicos)*.
> O ataque à definitividade do valor de uma cobrança de imposto, por exemplo, coloca em risco a segurança jurídica ao inserir um eixo de incerteza na relação entre o cidadão e a Fazenda (dirá ele, eu que sei?). *A definitividade é uma característica do acto administrativo, que só é considerado definitivo quando, cumulativamente, contenha uma resolução final que defina a situação jurídica da Administração ou de um particular e seja praticado por um órgão colocado de tal forma na hierarquia que a sua decisão constitui a última palavra da Administração activa.  O facto de ser definitivo não impede o recurso aos meios contenciosos por parte do contribuinte que discorde da decisão (melhor fora!) nem impede a administração de rever o valor da liquidação de um imposto dentro de certos prazos (pelo menos em Portugal não impede e estou convencido de que no Brasil também não). Caso contrário, como é que faria se, como sucede nos impostos que são liquidados com base na declaração do contribuinte, este lhe declarasse elementos falsos?* *A segurança de que o texto fala não tem que ver, portanto, com ataques à definitividade do acto, mas com os direitos adquiridos que o acto criou e que seriam postos em causa pela sua anulação ou revogação. *
> Olhando por esse lado, há tradução em juridiquês gringo? *Julgo que não. Bem procurei. Cada país tem o seu modelo, mas nos Estados Unidos, por exemplo, os poderes de cada órgão da administração são definidos pelo respectivo estatuto. Cada um tem o seu. Não há uma lei ou conjunto de regras comuns a toda a administração e os litígios entre esta e os administrados são dirimidos pelos tribunais comuns, nos termos da lei geral. No caso dos países que seguem o nosso modelo, as regras são definidas por leis de âmbito geral, normalmente vazadas num Código Administrativo (que o Brasil, aliás, não tem) e os litígios são dirimidos nos tribunais administrativos. Claro que este modelo se presta muito mais à existência de figuras, estruturas e doutrina semelhantes do que o modelo anglo-saxónico, portanto é mais difícil, senão impossível encontrar paralelos neste. Repare, como disse acima, que a wikipedia em inglês nem sequer tem entrada para 'acto administrativo'. A estratégia que estava a seguir para encontrar uma expressão equivalente em inglês era agora a de a procurar, não no direito da common law, mas nos documentos europeus sobre estes temas escritos ou traduzidos em inglês, mas, uma vez que a Vanda se dá por satisfeita, poupo-me ao trabalho.*


----------



## Vanda

Obrigadíssima pela ajuda.


----------



## Ari RT

E nós outros agradecemos pela aula.


----------



## Carfer

Não têm nada que agradecer e não o digo por mera delicadeza, mas porque sempre vi estes fóruns como lugares de troca, onde todos beneficiamos das contribuições dos demais, pelo que todos somos mutuamente credores e devedores. Além disso, penso que o nosso "negócio" são as línguas, não a criação de vacas sagradas, condição, aliás, em que não me revejo nem quero para mim. Já não dou aulas há muito tempo e o mando também nunca o quis. Deixem-se disso, é um favor que me fazem.


----------

